# Hoyt Defiant 34 Bottom Cam Lean



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I recently got the Hoyt Defiant (non-carbon) 34 RH @ 60-70lb set at 70lb and 27" DL @ Cam#1.

Please note I have only done timing, paper (with fletching) and walk back. Bareshaft and Yoke did not happen since I don't have access to a press until the coming Sunday.

Basically I went down to the range with some .400 (I believe it's too weak) Kinetic Hunter w/ 100gr T lock.

First shot at 30m, FP goes into the middle but my BH goes to the left by 3-4".

I followed up by moving the rest ever so slightly towards the right, re-sight and shot an other BH.

Surprisingly the BH still goes to the exact same spot! Repeated and eventually moved the rest so far right that I can't see my sight.

Guess what, the BH still lands on the same spot!

At this point I gave up and urgently ordered a .300 spine Kinetic and call it for the day.

The next day I thought about checking the cam lean, placed an arrow on the top cam and it cuts across to the d loop.

I was not so worried about this since my charger has the same pre-lean at rest and I can group FP and BH on the same spot.

Now when I place an arrow on the bottom cam, the arrow actually cuts across the first speed nock... Yes that's how much pre-lean there is.

I thought to myself, this can't be right... a $1500 dollar bow that came out of the box from the states... I drew it back and got someone to place an arrow on the bottom cam... cam lean is still there (cutting across the string).

Now top cam I can easy easily by adjusting the yoke.

My question is:

Should I really be worrying about the bottom cam lean at this stage or it's normal ?

I have a hunting trip coming up in a week time... My mate rushed the bow down to local store and they said they can't do much.

From my experience you can adjust the spacers or shims but obviously I have no press and resources to do that.

So my plan is to visit my friends workshop (2 hours away), bareshaft/yoke tune the bow... fixing the top cam lean disregarding how bad the bottom cam lean is.

On top of that I will be using a heavier spine... hopefully that does the trick.

What do you guys think ?


Regards,
John


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like a solid plan to me. If your broadhead hits to the left of a field point, that means you have a nock right condition. To fix a nock right, you move the rest to the left. By moving your rest to the right, you're making things worse.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks! 

From my personal understand I have to move it right because bh will move more than field tips. But worth a try. Unfortunately I won't have a place to test out broad head until I visit my friends.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

icecoldx said:


> Thanks!
> 
> From my personal understand I have to move it right because bh will move more than field tips. But worth a try. Unfortunately I won't have a place to test out broad head until I visit my friends.


From what you said was happening, that didn't seem to pan out for ya haha.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Actually the surprising thing was moving left and right does no affect where my broad head lands. Still left to the fp.

My mate took it to one of the shop on my behalf and swapped the spacers. Now it's straight as an arrow. 

Can't wait to shoot it next week and see the result.


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

If your broad head is hitting to the left of fp you need to move the rest to the left or make the cams move right...


----------

